
A hacker is selling details of 142M MGM hotel guests on the dark web - miles
https://www.zdnet.com/article/a-hacker-is-selling-details-of-142-million-mgm-hotel-guests-on-the-dark-web/
======
reidjs
With all the data breaches by private companies, it's never a good idea to
reveal pii to companies. To book a hotel room you will need some combination
of

1\. email

2\. phone #

3\. address

4\. cc#

5\. a physical drivers license/gov ID to show at desk

6\. physical credit card

Is there an identity protection or proxy service that sits in front of all of
these things that generates all the necessary information? It would generate a
working CC# tied to a different address, a temporary phone # and a temporary
email all at once.

Is the best course of action for now to fill out false information? I'm
curious if there are people who actually do more than generate temp-mail for
forced signups.

~~~
jjeaff
I have tossed around the idea of building something like that for a long time.
The hard part is already done as you would just need to tie together a few
different services like twilio and mailgun, and privacy.com (for the cc part).

But the part that has always kept me away from building it is the fact that it
is bound to be used heavily by scammers and other less than savory characters
and I wouldn't want the legal liability and legal burden of responding to
subpoenas all the time.

~~~
Trias11
Totally.

We need trusted, certified layer shielding people from all these lousy service
providers who can't keep their pants on.

For all intents and purposes customer is a long numerical token for them. Take
it or leave it.

------
prepend
$2,900 seems really low. I hope this means the data aren’t very useful for
identity theft.

~~~
Trias11
Targeting for a quick sale to law enforcement.

